# The Importance Of The Ripening Process: How To Grow Properly “Matured” Cannabis & Increase Potency



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

*The Importance Of The Ripening Process: How To Grow Properly “Matured” Cannabis & Increase Potency*

*By Cannetix*​The ripening process of Cannabis, although often overlooked by novice growers, is one of the most important factors in the finished quality of the bud. The active constituents in Cannabis, known as Cannabinoids, begin life as one of two compounds; Olivetolic Acid and Divarinolic Acid. These two acids are converted by an enzyme known as Geranyl Diphosphate into the two primary Cannabinoids found in raw Cannabis; CBG-A (Cannabigerolic Acid) which is synthesized from Olivetolic acid and CBG-VA (Cannabigerovarinic Acid), synthesized from Divarinolic Acid. Most modern varieties of Cannabis contain significantly higher quantities of Olivetolic Acid compared to Divarinolic Acid and thus produce much higher quantities of CBG-A compared to CBG-VA.

As the ripening process continues, other enzymes in the plant convert CBG-A and CBG-VA into their secondary metabolites. CBG-A undergoes enzymatic conversion to THC-A (Tetrahydrocannabinolic Acid), CBD-A (Cannabidiolic Acid) and CBC (Cannabichromic Acid) while CBG-VA undergoes a similar enzymatic conversion process resulting in THC-VA (Tetrahydrocannabivarinic Acid), CBD-VA (Cannabidivarinic Acid) and CBC-VA (Cannabichromovarinic Acid). It is important to note that this enzymatic process can only occur when the plant and its tissues are alive and growing. Nearly all enzymatic activity within a plants cells ceases 10 minutes after harvesting has taken place. Allowing cannabis to ripen long enough ensures maximum conversion of CBG-A and CBG-VA into their valuable secondary metabolites.

One Cannabinoid you may notice has been left unmentioned thus far is CBN, also known as Cannabinol. Unlike other Cannabinoids found in Cannabis, CBN does not follow the same biosynthesis pathway and instead results from the Oxidization of THC-A catalyzed by UV-B radiation, resulting in CBN-A. One harvesting does occur, and once the drying/curing process beings, metabolism ceases and the acids can no longer be converted to other acids. Instead, a process called decarboxylation becomes the primary means of ripening at this point. Decarboxylation of these acids is catalyzed by Oxygen, but only in a dark environment. Oxidization in the presence of UV light catalyzes a reaction that converts THC-A to CBN-A, which then undergoes decarboxylation to CBN. Oxidization in a dark environment causes a reaction referred to as “dark oxidization” or more accurately, oxidative decarboxylation to occur, converting Cannabinoid Acids (CBG-A, THC-A, CBD-A, CBC-A, THC-VA, CBD-VA, CBC-VA, CBN-A) into their corresponding Cannabinoids (CBG, THC, CBD, CBC, THC-V, CBD-V, CBC-V, CBN).

The general consensus amongst the medical marijuana community is that high-quality Cannabis should contain the highest possible levels of THC, CBD, CBC, THC-V, CBD-V, and CBC-V while minimizing levels of CBG and CBN. While not invaluable from a medical perspective these compounds act as partial CB1 and CB2 agonists and can thus interfere with the activity of other more valuable Cannabinoids such as THC and CBD. It is generally thought that CBG and CBN are responsible for the undesirable lethargy and fatigue caused by some varieties of Cannabis. In order to maximize THC and CBD content, plants should be left to fully mature which will be evident by the presence of a red-orange coloration in the glandular trichome heads. Allowing plants to mature for too long can result in higher CBN content. To minimize CBN content, dry plants in a cool, dry, *dark *environment until moisture content reaches 20% or lower. At this point buds can be placed in *light-proof* jars and sealed. Because the curing process (decarboxylation) relies on dark oxidization it is important to keep light out while still allowing for some transfer of air. This can be accomplished by opening the jars for 5-10 minutes each day. Continuing this process for at least 2 weeks will result in highly potent buds that have the proper moisture content, strong aroma & taste and that burn smoothly due to a lower sugar content.

Glandular trichome heads, referred to by growers simply as “Trichomes”, are fine outgrowths or appendages on plants that are diverse in both structure and in function. Many aromatic herbs, including but not limited to Cannabis, produce the vast majority of their volatile oils in the glandular trichome heads. Cannabis trichomes cover the buds and surrounding leaves and are clear “antennae” shaped appendages made primarily of Cellulose, as well as Silica and Calcium Carbonate.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

The presence (or lack thereof) of certain nutrients during the flowering period can not only have an effect on yield, but also an effect on glandular trichome production, Terpene synthesis, alkaloid synthesis and the synthesis of phenolic compounds. Due to the economic importance of many of these so-called phytochemicals, such as essential oils used for flavors and aromas, there has already been a significant amount of research into stimulating alkaloid synthesis in such economically important plant species. It is widely known that all plants require high levels of Phosphorus to produce buds, flowers, and fruits but less widely known that Phosphorus also plays a very important role in the synthesis of Cannabinoids due to its importance in the Geranyl Diphosphate molecule responsible for the conversion of Olivetolic Acid and Divonaric Acid into the primary Cannabinoids CBG-A and CBG-VA. Another important nutrient for alkaloid production is Sulphur (Sulfur) which is a primary component of the enzymes responsible for the ripening of Cannabis and the synthesis of secondary metabolites such as THC-A and CBD-A. Due to the fact that Silicon & Calcium are both involved in Trichome production, the addition of these nutrients can improve glandular trichome head formation and increase oil/alkaloid production. Silicon in the form of Silica (SiO2) and Calcium in the form of Calcium Carbonate (CaCo3) is especially useful when used as a foliar spray. Studies have shown that the accumulation of Calcium Carbonate nanoparticles and Silica Nanoparticles in glandular trichome heads increases synthesis of phenolic compounds in various aromatic plants.

Another potential means for enhancing trichome and phenolic compound production is a process referred to as supplemental UV irradiation. Although the biological role Cannabinoids play in the Cannabis plant is not fully understood, it is likely that they play a number of roles in defense against pests as well as UV-B radiation. Studies have shown that Cannabis grown under artificial UV light contains higher alkaloid concentrations while Cannabis grown under High-Pressure Sodium bulbs (which emit little to no UV-B) contain lower alkaloid concentrations. Similarly, outdoor Cannabis grown at higher altitudes where UV-B levels in sunlight are greater is also known to contain higher alkaloid concentrations. Using artificial lights that emit high levels of UV-B radiation, growers can, in theory, stimulate Trichome and alkaloid production. Supplemental UV-B radiation may also have the unintended beneficial effect of reducing the growth of mold spores and thus reducing the likelihood of gray mold (Botrytis) or powdery mildew (Podosphaera xanthii) which can devastate entire Marijuana crops in less than 1 week.

Cannabinoids are not the only active constituent found in the Cannabis plant. Cannabis contains many volatile Terpenes and Phenolic compounds, including those responsible for its aroma and flavor. C. Sativa produces high levels of compounds known as Esters, which tend to have sweeter, fruitier scents while C. Indica varieties produce higher levels of Terpenes which tend to have earthier, muskier scents. Of these Terpenes, the most predominant and most important are the Monoterpenes, including Pinene, Limonene, and Myrcene. These monoterpenes are not only responsible for some of the Antiseptic properties of Cannabis but also interact physiologically with the body and with the Endocannabinoid system. Although it is commonly claimed that CBD (and less commonly, CBN) are responsible for the sedative effects of Cannabis, studies fail to demonstrate a consistent sedating effect in patients who are administered purified CBD, which is actually present in significant quantities in many varieties of Hemp and Hemp oil. The sedative effect of C. Indica is more likely to be the result of Monoterpenes such as Myrcene, which is the predominant chemical constituent in other herbs with known sedative properties including Hops (Humulus lupulus). Another possible effect of these monoterpenes is the creation of a “synergistic” effect when administered with Cannabinoids by increasing blood flow and “trafficking” Cannabinoids across the Blood-Brain Barrier. Terpenes are lipophilic compounds that easily cross membranes and the blood-brain barrier in particular. In _Cannabis_, about 20 flavonoids have been identified, mainly belonging to the flavone and flavonol subclasses. These Flavonoids may also modulate the pharmacokinetics of THC, via inhibition of the hepatic P450 enzymes thus slowing its metabolism.

Due to the fact that Terpenes are of especially great economic importance compared to other phytochemicals, much of the research surrounding the potentiation of phytochemical biosynthesis in agriculture is aimed at increasing Terpene production. In higher plants, the conventional acetate-mevalonic acid pathway operates mainly in the cytosol and mitochondria and synthesizes sterols, sesquiterpenes, and ubiquinones mainly. In the plastid, the non-mevalonic acid pathway takes place and synthesizes hemi-, mono-, sesqui-, and diterpenes along with carotenoids and phytol tail of chlorophyll. The enzymes responsible for the synthesis of terpenes are called terpene synthases. They initiate the synthesis of monoterpenes by dephosphorylation and ionization of geranyl diphosphate to geranyl carbocation and the synthesis of sesquiterpene with the ionization of farnesyl diphosphate to farnesyl cation, which can also be isomerized to nerolidyl cation. Again, ensuring plants receive adequate levels of phosphorus and Sulphur, both of which are key elements in this reaction, ensures maximum terpene production. The involvement of amino acids in the biosynthesis of hyperforin and adhyperforin was reported in _H. Perforatum _shoot cultures. Valine and isoleucine, upon administration to the shoot cultures, were incorporated into acyl side chain of hyperforin and adhyperforin, respectively. Feeding the shoot cultures with unlabelled isoleucine at a concentration of 2 mM induced a 3-7-fold increase in the production of a hyperforin. The treatment of plant cells with biotic and/or abiotic elicitors has been a useful strategy to enhance secondary metabolite production in cell cultures. The most frequently used elicitors are fungal carbohydrates, yeast extract, Methyl Jasmonate (MJ) and chitosan. MJ, a proven signal compound, is the most effective elicitor of taxol production in _Taxus chinensis _Roxb and ginsenoside production in _P. Ginseng _C.A. Meyercell/organ culture. Exogenously applied Methyl Jasmonate is one of the most well studied and promising techniques for promoting the biosynthesis of a wide variety of terpenes, flavonoids, etc. Methyl Jasmonate makes up some 2-3% of refined Jasmine Oil, making Jasmine Oil a potential potency-enhancing agent for use in organic medical marijuana production.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice copy paste. Normally a person gives credit to the source being copied.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice copy paste. Normally a person gives credit to the source being copied.


A few bits and pieces are copied and pasted, yes, mostly in regard to the final two paragraphs referencing particular studies, but the *vast *majority of this article is original content – and i challenge you to prove otherwise. The “Cannabis community” is filled with high & mighty arrogance like yours. Normally people cite their resources when they are writing a scholarly journal or paper, which this is not, its a post on a Cannabis forum intended to give fellow growers valuable information. Stop making this community out to be something that its not. Next time i write an article for a scientific journal ill be sure to provide adequate citation but i really couldnt be bothered to waste my time providing them here. Sounds like you are a 16 year old who just recently learned about citing your work. Get off your high-horse.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 4, 2017)

long as you aint selling something.........


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2017)

Excuse our "arrogance" but we have "New Members" signing up here daily going after the gold rush of MJ legalization and selling one thing or another. Most don't know shit and most simply copy/paste or regurgitate internet myths.

Hint: If you're selling anything and your handle implies that btw. You'll do a lot better in this community of members on their high horses if you develop some rapport and build some reputation. Otherwise, try another site because based on your start, you're not going to sell anything here under hat handle and with that attitude.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Excuse our "arrogance" but we have "New Members" signing up here daily going after the gold rush of MJ legalization and selling one thing or another. Most don't know shit and most simply copy/paste or regurgitate internet myths.
> 
> Hint: If you're selling anything and your handle implies that btw. You'll do a lot better in this community of members on their high horses if you develop some rapport and build some reputation. Otherwise, try another site because based on your start, you're not going to sell anything here under hat handle and with that attitude.


Hint: The term "Inc" means "Incorporation" and just because an entity is incorporated does not mean it sells a product. Plenty of corporations operate in a manner that does not involve the sale of any product or service. You should probably educate yourself a bit further instead of assuming that every corporate entity has evil, ill intentions and is just out to take your money. Classic attitude of today's millennial liberals. It doesn't matter what my name implies, last time i checked I'm not selling any product or service. Arrogant fools.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Excuse our "arrogance" but we have "New Members" signing up here daily going after the gold rush of MJ legalization and selling one thing or another. Most don't know shit and most simply copy/paste or regurgitate internet myths.
> 
> Hint: If you're selling anything and your handle implies that btw. You'll do a lot better in this community of members on their high horses if you develop some rapport and build some reputation. Otherwise, try another site because based on your start, you're not going to sell anything here under hat handle and with that attitude.


Looking at your thousands of posts, it looks to me like you're the one who sits on this site all day regurgitating internet myths. For example, the myth that the Wynn governmen is going to impose a height limit on plants. Wrong. The federal Task Force on Cannabis Legalization and Regulation *reccomended* this but there has been no indication that its going through. There are many reccomendations and proposals flying around the Canadian government right now and many people like to spout them off as fact but very few things are set in stone thus far.


----------



## tstick (Oct 4, 2017)

"recommended"....only one "C" and two "M's"

sincerely,

-The Grammar Police


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 4, 2017)

I hang my plants in a dark room @60F and dehumidifier set to 60. I leave it for ~10days or so. What can I do to improve my drying situation?


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I hang my plants in a dark room @60F and dehumidifier set to 60. I leave it for ~10days or so. What can I do to improve my drying situation?


Your temperature seems fine in terms of keeping humidity low and preventing mold growth. Ideally, you want drying to occur as quickly as possible without the use of high temperatures that can burst glandular trichome heads and drive off some of the more volatile oils. You want the curing process to begin as soon as possible, so once moisture content is low enough to prevent the growth of mold the bud can be trimmed and placed into jars. I don't know what kind of dehumidifier or if you can set it any lower but doing so to allow for a slightly faster drying time might be ideal. Do you trim large fan leaves before or after the drying process? Do you use a fan for air circulation or does your dehumidifier include a fan?


----------



## jarvild (Oct 4, 2017)

I have no problems with what you are saying, but not all of the people on here are uneducated in the botanical sciences. Some actually enjoy reading scholarly papers.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Looking at your thousands of posts, it looks to me like you're the one who sits on this site all day regurgitating internet myths. For example, the myth that the Wynn governmen is going to impose a height limit on plants. Wrong. The federal Task Force on Cannabis Legalization and Regulation *reccomended* this but there has been no indication that its going through. There are many reccomendations and proposals flying around the Canadian government right now and many people like to spout them off as fact but very few things are set in stone thus far.


Ok so I see how well you're going to fit into this site, have fun and happy sales.

BTW: Alberta has today set the limit to 1 metre and banned outdoor sales. But you may want to check the sources. I didn't check them, assuming the CBC already did.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-provincial-rules-marijuana-cannabis-1.4327491


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Ok so I see how well you're going to fit into this site, have fun and happy sales.
> 
> BTW: Alberta has today set the limit to 1 metre and banned outdoor sales. But you may want to check the sources. I didn't check them, assuming the CBC already did.
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the article. I wasn't aware Alberta had put such laws into place. Unfortunately, Kathleen Wynne is the premier of Ontario, and I was actually referring to Ontario. I see that you are too arrogant to actually read peoples arguments and take them into consideration. As I've already stated multiple times – *I'm not selling any products or service, nor do I have any plans on doing so in the future. *If this were the case, I would have to be awfully bad at my job to not even provide any website or links of any kind. Geesh!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 4, 2017)

I was unaware that curing my cannabis is decarboxylation.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah total ignoramus here, enjoy your short stay.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah total ignoramus here, enjoy your short stay.


Will do! Thanks for your input and enjoy buying my *non-existent *products you are so set on believing exist!


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

jeepster1993 said:


> I was unaware that curing my cannabis is decarboxylation.


The process is referred to as Oxidative Decarboxylation. The effect isn't as pronounced as decarboxylation that occurs under high temperatures but it certainly does take place and there are many examples of it even outside of the world of Cannabis & Cannabinoids.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> A few bits and pieces are copied and pasted, yes, mostly in regard to the final two paragraphs referencing particular studies, but the *vast *majority of this article is original content – and i challenge you to prove otherwise. The “Cannabis community” is filled with high & mighty arrogance like yours. Normally people cite their resources when they are writing a scholarly journal or paper, which this is not, its a post on a Cannabis forum intended to give fellow growers valuable information. Stop making this community out to be something that its not. Next time i write an article for a scientific journal ill be sure to provide adequate citation but i really couldnt be bothered to waste my time providing them here. Sounds like you are a 16 year old who just recently learned about citing your work. Get off your high-horse.


I'm far from arrogant. Just calling it like I see it.

Forget the lessons. You are the one that joined a site and went straight to the advanced cultivation section. 

You may very well be legit. I, and others, don't know that. Maybe take the time to introduce yourself.

What kind of setup are you running?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> The process is referred to as Oxidative Decarboxylation. The effect isn't as pronounced as decarboxylation that occurs under high temperatures but it certainly does take place and there are many examples of it even outside of the world of Cannabis & Cannabinoids.


Gotcha.
You call it tomato I call it Towmatow...The cure.
I should have known it had a spiffy scientific name.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> The process is referred to as Oxidative Decarboxylation. The effect isn't as pronounced as decarboxylation that occurs under high temperatures but it certainly does take place and there are many examples of it even outside of the world of Cannabis & Cannabinoids.


This is when you supply a citation.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm far from arrogant. Just calling it like I see it.
> 
> Forget the lessons. You are the one that joined a site and went straight to the advanced cultivation section.
> 
> ...




“Calling something as you see it” without having all the details is the definition of arrogance, my friend. Keep in mind that doesn't mean I'm saying you don't know your stuff, you simply don't know me. Yes, I am the one who joined a website and went straight to the advanced cultivation section. Being a “well-known member” on a cannabis forum doesn't mean anything – it's not a degree – it's not an education – it simply means you have a lot of time on your hands – time some people don't have. I personally know “well-known members” on this site (i will not name any names) who have never successfully harvested a marijuana crop in their life – and it's not that they haven't made plenty of half-assed attempts, they simply don’t have a clue and yet their advice is taken in high regard by members of this forum. Like everything else you should take the things I say with a grain of salt, but that goes without saying. I'm not claiming to be the end-all authority on cannabis just sharing some information on a topic ive been researching for quite some time. If anyone has anything to correct, or productive to add, im more than open to that.

My setup is currently all outdoor (located in Southern Ontario, Canada). I try to stay as organic as possible but I am not completely strict on all aspects of organic growing

My mix is (approximately) 70% Sphagnum Peat, 20% compost (homemade) 5% sand and 5% clay at a ph of 6.5. No pots, just a large plot (4'x6') in-ground plot with 2 large plants.

Once I have an established root system I innoculate the soil with a number of beneficial micro-organisms including mycorrhizae and rhizobacteria. I used Mykes brand Mycorrhizae and a blend of beneficial bacteria made by a large commercial greenhouse in my area. I also use kefir grains as in my personal experience the lactic acid and acetic acid producing bacteria help keep soil within the correct Ph range.

I use no fertilizer during the initial vegetative stage as I use a pretty large amount of compost which seems to provide the plants everything they need until the early stages of flowering at which point I give them a serving of organic bloom fertilizer and kelp. For bloom fertilizer, i use Gaia organics powerbloom which is an organic, slow-release formula of Fishbone meal, bone meal, glacial rock dust, mined potassium sulphate, fossilized carbon complex, rock phosphate, greensand, kelp meal, gypsum, and bat guano. I make my own kelp tea solution using powdered kelp and water, letting it sit to ferment for roughly 2 weeks prior to application.

During early flowering, i apply a twice-weekly foliar spray of Silica, Epsom Salts & Calcium Carbonate which stops 4-6 weeks prior to harvest.

2 weeks pre-harvest I flush soil with distilled, deionized water and EDTA (Advanced Nutrients Flawless Finish [The Only Advanced Nutrient Product i will touch])

I water approximately every 3-4 days (depending on soil moisture) with 6.5 Ph spring water (non-ozonated)

I don't do any topping or fimming as in my experience without more advanced “mainlining” techniques it doesn't really help to increase outdoor yields on the strain I use (Texada Timewarp). I prune some of the smaller, spindly lower branches pre-flowering and seal the ends with beeswax.

My pesticides of choice like most organic growers are BT, Spinosad, and Copper.

I will try to upload some photos of my plants tonight but I do not keep an in-depth grow log or journal.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> “Calling something as you see it” without having all the details is the definition of arrogance, my friend. Keep in mind that doesn't mean I'm saying you don't know your stuff, you simply don't know me. Yes, I am the one who joined a website and went straight to the advanced cultivation section. Being a “well-known member” on a cannabis forum doesn't mean anything – it's not a degree – it's not an education – it simply means you have a lot of time on your hands – time some people don't have. I personally know “well-known members” on this site (i will not name any names) who have never successfully harvested a marijuana crop in their life – and it's not that they haven't made plenty of half-assed attempts, they simply don’t have a clue and yet their advice is taken in high regard by members of this forum. Like everything else you should take the things I say with a grain of salt, but that goes without saying. I'm not claiming to be the end-all authority on cannabis just sharing some information on a topic ive been researching for quite some time. If anyone has anything to correct, or productive to add, im more than open to that.
> 
> My setup is currently all outdoor (located in Southern Ontario, Canada). I try to stay as organic as possible but I am not completely strict on all aspects of organic growing
> 
> ...


I should probably specify, I get my plants as clones from a regular source - they are always already pretty well established. What his setup is, I couldn't tell you.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> This is when you supply a citation.


I was going to post a study that suggests that the presence of Cannabinoids inside glandular trichome heads, which are closed cellulose based structures that contain up to 10% terpenes is what prevents the widespread oxidative decarboxylation of Cannabinoid Acids such as THCA. This is likely due to the antioxidant properties of many terpenes. As trichomes grow and mature, however, a small percentage of them burst which would suggest that a small portion of the Cannabinoid acids are naturally decarboxylated when exposed to oxygen. 

However, upon attempting to do so I was met with a message saying I cannot post links because my account is too new and i am under the required number of "likes". Makes sense, the site is trying to prevent spam. I will post sources as soon as I have adequate permissions.


----------



## jarvild (Oct 4, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> 2 weeks pre-harvest I flush soil with distilled, deionized water and EDTA (Advanced Nutrients Flawless Finish [The Only Advanced Nutrient Product i will touch])


 If you believe what your original post is saying why are you flushing away nutrients that could be used to further the maturation of the plant? In soil, outdoors?


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

jarvild said:


> If you believe what your original post is saying why are you flushing away nutrients that could be used to further the maturation of the plant? In soil, outdoors?



The primary purpose of flushing is to eliminate excess nitrates and phosphates which can alter the flavor. Unless your growing in a hydroponic medium, there's no way you’re going to flush every last nutrient, and even still the plant itself holds reserves. Properly done, flushing isnt exactly starving the plant, it's forcing the plant to use up stored nitrates and phosphates, as well as break down lipids. As long as nitrates and phosphates are present in the soil and available for absorption, vacuoles within the plant cells can contain up to 100 mM (millimolar) Nitrate. Under Nitrogen deficiency, plants mobilize stored nitrite while Phosphate deficiency leads to the degradation of cell membranes and phosphorus is obtained from the breakdown of phospholipids. Nutrients like Phosphate & Sulphur are indeed important in the construction of enzymes that synthesize Cannabinoids and Terpenes, but once these enzymes are produced they merely catalyze reactions – enzymes themselves have no demand for nutrients, although their activity may rely on a co-factor which is chemical compound, usually a metallic ion that is required for a protein's biological activity to happen. Reserves of metal ions are also stored in the plant's cells within the vacuole.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpls.2015.00664/full

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1365-3040.2000.00595.x/pdf

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-3040.1988.tb01769.x/epdf?r3_referer=wol&tracking_action=preview_click&show_checkout=1&purchase_referrer=onlinelibrary.wiley.com&purchase_site_license=LICENSE_DENIED

http://www.ffame.org/pubs/Transport and Storage of Metal Ions in Biology.pdf

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4192468/


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 4, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> This is when you supply a citation.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5510775/


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 4, 2017)

"I don't know what kind of dehumidifier or if you can set it any lower but doing so to allow for a slightly faster drying time might be ideal".
What is ideal?

"Do you trim large fan leaves before or after the drying process"?
I take the large fan leaves off and feed them to earthworms.

"Do you use a fan for air circulation or does your dehumidifier include a fan"?
Dehui blows warm air. I have a 6" fan/filter combo sitting on the floor recirculating the air and reducing the smell.

I also use a datalogger (Sensorpush!) to send me alerts if the temp/hum gets out of range during the drying process.


----------



## jarvild (Oct 5, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> The primary purpose of flushing is to eliminate excess nitrates and phosphates which can alter the flavor. Unless your growing in a hydroponic medium,


 There is the Key. you state excess nitrates and phosphates. What if your plants doesn't get a chance to store excess nutrients?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Oct 5, 2017)

Personally speaking I would like to see sources of information referenced at all times by everyone if possible. 
Cuts out any bullshit imo. I'm a science type of guy though.


----------



## jarvild (Oct 5, 2017)

Sure that would be nice, but we are still aways off from understanding our plants as a whole. We are starting to get there, but there is still holes that are yet to be explained by science.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 5, 2017)

I dont flush my plants. That is for you nute-salt based growers. Got to get the salt out. I deal with proteins that breakdown into amino acids like bloodmeal.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll never get the time back I lost reading this thread.


----------



## ruwtz (Oct 8, 2017)

The loud irony of an evidently arrogant person calling others the same is wonderfully deafening.

Good luck to OP getting on here. I for one won't be looking out for 'em.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Your temperature seems fine in terms of keeping humidity low and preventing mold growth. Ideally, you want drying to occur as quickly as possible without the use of high temperatures that can burst glandular trichome heads and drive off some of the more volatile oils. You want the curing process to begin as soon as possible, so once moisture content is low enough to prevent the growth of mold the bud can be trimmed and placed into jars. I don't know what kind of dehumidifier or if you can set it any lower but doing so to allow for a slightly faster drying time might be ideal. Do you trim large fan leaves before or after the drying process? Do you use a fan for air circulation or does your dehumidifier include a fan?


The slower the dry the better. You don't want to dry in a couple days. A week is perfect.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> “Calling something as you see it” without having all the details is the definition of arrogance, my friend. Keep in mind that doesn't mean I'm saying you don't know your stuff, you simply don't know me. Yes, I am the one who joined a website and went straight to the advanced cultivation section. Being a “well-known member” on a cannabis forum doesn't mean anything – it's not a degree – it's not an education – it simply means you have a lot of time on your hands – time some people don't have. I personally know “well-known members” on this site (i will not name any names) who have never successfully harvested a marijuana crop in their life – and it's not that they haven't made plenty of half-assed attempts, they simply don’t have a clue and yet their advice is taken in high regard by members of this forum. Like everything else you should take the things I say with a grain of salt, but that goes without saying. I'm not claiming to be the end-all authority on cannabis just sharing some information on a topic ive been researching for quite some time. If anyone has anything to correct, or productive to add, im more than open to that.
> 
> My setup is currently all outdoor (located in Southern Ontario, Canada). I try to stay as organic as possible but I am not completely strict on all aspects of organic growing
> 
> ...


Just asking for citation. You admitted you pasted a couple paragraphs. Give a link to where those paragraphs came from.

Do you not see the irony here. You kind of poke fun at people for having too much time on their hands and posting a lot here. At the same time several of your first few posts are long and time consuming if it wasn't a copy and paste.

Arrogance would include me thinking I am better than you. I never expressed that.


----------



## Flowki (Oct 14, 2017)

Can't you guys give arguments for or against the OP's original posts rather than his intent. I don't give a fuck if he is selling something or not.. info is info.

He's also put up a interesting point about flushing. Most ''good growers'' consider it to be a bad thing while he has posted what appears to be the first credible reasons I've ever read to do it. It was some what contested by a later post but not sufficiently enough for me, one way or the other.

Also stating faster cures is good. Again most good growers here sy the longer the better, so some decent immature free posts on either side of that would be nice too.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Can't you guys give arguments for or against the OP's original posts rather than his intent. I don't give a fuck if he is selling something or not.. info is info.
> 
> He's also put up a interesting point about flushing. Most ''good growers'' consider it to be a bad thing while he has posted what appears to be the first credible reasons I've ever read to do it. It was some what contested by a later post but not sufficiently enough for me, one way or the other.
> 
> Also stating faster cures is good. Again most good growers here sy the longer the better, so some decent immature free posts on either side of that would be nice too.


Bad info should be ignored.


----------



## jarvild (Oct 14, 2017)

Ok , I'm no botanist so here is a article. I see nowhere it says nutrients N or P are stored in them. http://www.plantcell.org/content/26/10/3827


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2017)

The majority of articles on flushing can be traced back to companies selling flushing products. Nutrient companies have done a good job at marketing the non existent need to flush so they can sell you a $20 bottle of basically water. For one thing plant's don't store nutrients in a way that can be flushed out of them. They convert those nutrients into things they can use. 
They use nutrients to grow the vegetables we eat. They don't flush lettuce, carrots, celery, tomatoes, etc... Yet when you eat those vegetables they don't taste like the nutrients that were used to enhance their growth. 
And another thing. If you're supposedly flushing where do those nutrients go? The plant is still pulling water in through the roots. Nothing is leaving the plant. How is that flushing anything?
I have a friend that grows and won't listen to me because he knows everything. He pays for overpriced nutrients, every additive you can get, flushes, and does all the other wives tale gimmicks imaginable. I use the bare basic nutrients and don't flush. My final yields and quality are much better than his. At a small gathering last week everyone said his weed tasted like crap while everyone commented on how great mine tasted and how nice the buds looked. So at a side by side comparison my weed was preferred over the flushed weed by a dozen people. That's not scientific but it's good enough for me to know that flushing accomplishes nothing.
Now if you screw up and dump too many nutes on your plants you may need flush those out because you've made the grow environment toxic to your plants. Other than that there is no reason to starve your plants of nutrients at anytime.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 14, 2017)

More info like this please. However I do agree you must cite your sources because for all we know the original post is inaccurate or pure ,excuse my language, bullshit. 

There may even be a typo in there somewhere that could throw off your entire point! and we'd never know it.

Honestly I enjoy learning/reading the scientific aspects of cannabis. Your original post is great ,in theory, however where do I go to prove or disprove your claims? 

Youve left us few options but to just "believe you." ... No thanks.

I can understand some of the responses to your original post. However I dont completely understand the attacking of your character outside of the disappointment in your lack of citing sources. Some of that was a little harsh. 

I can see valid points on both sides. 

So please continue to share scientific knowledge concerning the growing of cannabis and the cannabis plant in general. Also consider giving us a source to check your facts.

Im not in the mood for spending hours doing it myself. Trying to find all youve written online with absolutely no road map to get there.

I love falling down the rabbit hole on subjects like this. On the other hand I dont love chasing my tail by believing in just any mumbo jumbo spewed in a somewhat scientific manner.

If your intention is to enlighten us? Please do! And sources would certainly prove that point.


----------



## Shugglet (Oct 21, 2017)

Just a thought, attacking new members isnt the best way to welcome them. 

The OP isnt the one being the complete dick in this situation. Great attempts to derail a thread before it can even start. Fun wading through posts upon posts of stupid drama.


----------



## Shugglet (Oct 21, 2017)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> I can understand some of the responses to your original post. However I dont completely understand the attacking of your character outside of the disappointment in your lack of citing sources. Some of that was a little harsh.
> 
> I can see valid points on both sides.


The regulars were complete dicks about how they went about it and made loads of assumptions to boot. No excuse. 

Ask nicely for sources and maybe this thread wouldnt have gone to shit immediately.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 21, 2017)

Shugglet said:


> The regulars were complete dicks about how they went about it and made loads of assumptions to boot. No excuse.
> 
> Ask nicely for sources and maybe this thread wouldnt have gone to shit immediately.


Agreed and I stand by what I said as well. Too much false information, half truths, typos etc. being posted on these websites.

No disrespect intended toward the OP. Spent too many years weeding through bullshit. Have no desire to continue doing so. 

Sources please and thank you.


----------

